# Rabbit hot spots in the USA



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

About ten years ago I went on a bowhunting trip to SE Wyoming. I was there to hunt antelope and mulies. We had access to about 15,000 acres of private land and game was abundant. However, the rabbits were the highlight of the trip. In fact, the rabbit hunting was so good I quit sitting in a blind next to water holes and solely pursued the rabbits with my longbow. It was some of the very best hunting I have ever done. So good in fact that I went again the next year, but didn't even bother to get big game tags, I only bowhunted rabbits.

If I had only had a slingshot then. I must have killed 50 rabbits with my longbow during those two hunts and it was the most fun I have ever had hunting. So my question is this:

Where in the USA are rabbit hotspots? Where are bunnies abundant right now?

In Wyoming, it was all open country, so I hunted around rock outcroppings. The rabbits would usually run a bit, then be still providing multiple shot opportunities. I have found areas in the southeast with lots of rabbits, but the cover is so thick you need dogs to flush them and they are usually moving fast.

I would love to find an area to make a specific slingshot/bunny hunt. I would travel great distance to have action like I had in Wyoming.

So, fellow slingshooters, where is the best bunny hunting in the USA?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I will tell you. I have lived in NH all my life and have only seen 1 or 2 wild rabbits. Although I commute to MA every day for work and see dozens of rabbits outside my building everyday.

But beware Flippinout. MA does not allow slingshots or blowguns. So you wouldnt be able to hunt them which is a shame because there are so many.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

In Winnipeg, i see at least 3 rabbits a day while i walk to work. I cannot imagine not seeing one.
what size lead do you use for rabbit?


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

There are plenty of rabbits in southern Az. I usually see 4 or 5 just going to my mail box.


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

If I get up early enough during certain times of the year, there are rabbits all over and around my college campus. It's surprising what's this close to the city. Rabbits are pretty much everywhere in California that is in any way by some open space. Some years are better than others.

Yesterday I came around the corner heading to my school on the bicycle and about 15 quail came running out into the middle of the street. I slammed on the breaks and watched as about 10 more popped there heads of the grass, took a look at me and then bolted back into the underbrush.

Quail and rabbit ev-er-y-wh-ere!


----------



## hafcafdcaf (Sep 14, 2012)

SE Wyoming is still awesome for rabbits. 10 a day 20 in possesion, last time I looked. Hassen pepper anyone? Taken loads with my slingshot, a daisy I think and 50. cal lead. We still have tons of puplic land and walk in areas so a hunt specifically for rabbit in Wyoming is an easy thing to do. Season is any month with an R in it. I agree slingshot is superior to bow becuase of the rocks you so often wreck your arrows on. I like a bow in some places because of the longer shots I sometimes get, out to 40 yards. Usually when I take the gang rabbit hunting I'm just packing my slingshot. I only take two or three because in my house I'm the only one who eats them.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

rockslinger said:


> There are plenty of rabbits in southern Az. I usually see 4 or 5 just going to my mail box.












I can see two out my front window right now


----------



## Semper Rogue (Aug 15, 2012)

*I must have killed 50 rabbits with my longbow during those two hunts and it was the most fun I have ever had hunting.*

50? I hope you ate them all or misspoke and SPOTTED 50 or more.


----------



## shoot2kill (Mar 25, 2011)

last year in Ninilchik Alaska, right by Soldotna. wake up in the morning with about fifteen within a half acre, dozens more in the brush, hearing hundreds of .22 shots in the evening, but these are snowshoe hares, my uncle even got two with one shot from his .22 pistol 0.o...on accident.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Wedtern and upstate new york its very good for rabbit hunting, def during the late spring would be best


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Semper Rogue said:


> *I must have killed 50 rabbits with my longbow during those two hunts and it was the most fun I have ever had hunting.*
> 
> 50? I hope you ate them all or misspoke and SPOTTED 50 or more.


No I did not misrepresent myself, rabbits were profoundly abundant. I fed over 15 hunters for a week. Rabbit for breakfast, lunch, and dinner. It was not uncommon to spot 15 rabbits on a single walk about the brush and rocks.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Sep 22, 2012)

adarondack kyle said:


> Wedtern and upstate new york its very good for rabbit hunting, def during the late spring would be best


where you hunting them in these areas? besides the back yard I find rabbit hunting in my area very tough. hard to find them unless you have a dog to sniff them out. This year the slingshot, pellet pistol and yorkie will be rabbit hunting with me. She smells them out pretty fast and takes you right to them in the fields, at least she did years ago , havnt ever hunted her. Should be a interesting experience lol.


----------

